# Official Tour de France: Stage 15 Pontarlier → Verbier (207km)



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder.










It's a big day, despite being a short and relatively easy climb for the GC riders.

Will there be huge time gaps? Probably not.

Will there be some fireworks? Damn straight!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

First! I think Tues will be THE DAY, so I agree with you. Franco Pellizotti, please?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Contador.

Len


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Franco Pellizoti


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Franco Pellizotti


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I think we'll see Astana politics play out here - Armstrong will attack and take the jersey. Contador will play the teammate this time


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> I think we'll see Astana politics play out here - Armstrong will attack and take the jersey. Contador will play the teammate this time



I think whoever it is that takes the jersey tomorrow will have it by a very small time margin. The ITT will be the true launch pad. What do you think of Roche's assessment? 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/roche-says-contador-should-bide-his-time


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Alberto Contador


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> I think we'll see Astana politics play out here - Armstrong will attack and take the jersey. Contador will play the teammate this time


I'd like to see it and MAYBE Contador will give him a few seconds tomorrow and let him wear yellow again....but I think maybe Contador can hold Lance's wheel this year. I also know that Lance hasn't shown his cards yet....ANY of them. I'll be up early tomorrow...can't wait!


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Alberto Contador please


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm guessing no big GC shake up. Astana just marks attacks from the other GC guys that have to make up time.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Contador. He has to prove himself the best - he has no choice. Too much more of this nannying around behind Ye Olde Armstrong and he'll forget that he's the best in the World and doesn't have to bow down to anyone.

Also, with Levi gone, Armstrong has lost his security blanket.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Franco Pellizotti*

I think he will charge off over the smaller mountains with Martinez in tow. They _might_ be able to hold off the favourites on the last climb.

More interesting to me is which of the favourites will get up the last hill the fastest. Not all that steep. My guess: Astana will set a brutal pace, making it all but impossible for there to be an attack, except perhaps over the last bit. I think at the end, there will be a sprint for the line by the few remaining riders with Contador taking it by a few seconds.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Maxime Monfort.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

Enrico Pollatzo!


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

David Moncoutie


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I think this will be a breakaway day for the guys chasing polka dots. Franco Pelizotti. The contenders will sit on each other again. Evans or Sastre may try to get away, but won't.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Only 7.5% average on the last climb so not really something suited for Contador to launch a devastating attack. I'd say this one goes to a breakaway.. going with Pelizotti.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Contador


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I never thought I would say it, but I think *Lance Armstrong* puts the hurt down. When he rides angry ya better watch out. I think their goal is to punish Garmin outta the top 5, if not 10, while at the same time bringing a Columbia rider along. If GH hadn't gotten so sapped today, I would have bet they delivered him to the line.


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

carlos sastre


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Franco Pellizotti*

Franco Pellizotti


----------



## frenchyxc (Jul 30, 2008)

the man with the horrible case of the measles (liggettism 101): pellizotti


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Lance frickin Armstrong!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

It's time for Lance to prove something. If he can't tomorrow, It's Conty's tour. Lance Armstrong


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Carlos Sastre. Any of the GC contenders (outside of Astana) will have to try something. After this stage there's only stage 20 that finishes on a climb, mind you it's Mont Ventoux, a very big climb.

All the GC contenders will loose time to Armstrong and Contador in stage 18's time trial. So let's hope they do a lot of attacking and make this stage exciting.


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

Franco Pellizoti.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Frank Schleck.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Lance attacks and can't hold it. Contador counters and holds it for the win. Alberto contador.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

as off the wall as it is - Hincapie! he's pissed so lets throw it out here!


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

Andy Schleck. He puts in a huge turn at the end of the stage, and gains back 8 seconds on GC, but Contador gets to wear the MJ. Lance moves back into 2nd place.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Alberto Contador


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Cadel Evans. He needs to do something. 
I am getting ready to ride the final climb right now. Its 6:00am in France and its gonna be a heck of a day. Look for me in the Lounge Jersey!


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

*Egoi Martinez*


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Carlos Sastre


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Levi. Damn. Lance.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

*Franco Pellizotti*

A lot of points on that last climb. 

Probably Contador in the MJ, since the other GC contenders will have to attack; Armstrong and Contador will likely give no quarter.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Alberto Contador


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

One of the Shlecks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The GC contenders watch each other and attack too late to catch Pellizotti who is out hunting for KOM points. 

Franco Pellizotti takes the stage.


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

Andy Schleck


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

moabbiker said:


> Only 7.5% average on the last climb so not really something suited for Contador to launch a devastating attack. I'd say this one goes to a breakaway.. going with Pelizotti.


7.5% is steep enough. The climb to Verbier is just not very long so the time gaps will be smaller.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

breakaway, Dessel, or Mat Lloyd, jens to be there but get dropped or drop back to help


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah, I'll go with Pellizotti too


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Andy Schleck with just a slight lead perhaps. 

Hmm no, Astana wont let him go. More likely a break that takes the win. But who? A non GC threat. 

I pick Franco Pellizotti. 

Just because I think Astana are gonna finish with LA and AC together and a handful other GC guys nearby since they won't be let go.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> I never thought I would say it, but I think *Lance Armstrong* puts the hurt down. When he rides angry ya better watch out. I think their goal is to punish Garmin outta the top 5, if not 10, while at the same time bringing a Columbia rider along. If GH hadn't gotten so sapped today, I would have bet they delivered him to the line.


Very true. They'd want to try and get George in yellow if possible. Although, it's not very likely.


----------



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Jens in a break


----------



## _hamilton (Jan 12, 2006)

They killed Kenny!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, LA rode back in the pack on the 2nd to last climb - saving energy for an attack on Verbier ??


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Or too tired to show his nose. The d*** kids kept him up all night with their partying...


----------

